# we may have found a villa



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi guys how are you all good i hope .. after searching day and night we think we have found a nice villa in la torre . its near balsicas and roldan does anyone no if its a nice place . i no its strange not going there to start with but i have the idea of getting a base for say 3 months to look around and then see what we come up with . i have been told there are nice schools and its all not very far from airport , beaches etc . does any one have fist hand experience of this place .. regard hayley


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats!

La Torre? Do you mean Torre de la Horadada?? I've only ever driven past Balsicas on my way to Murcia City so cannot comment on what the town is like.

San Javier/Murcia airport is minutes away, enjoy the morning displays of the Spanish Air Force, this airport is a military one although commercial flights do operate in the afternoons and evenings. Corvera is going to be home to the new airport, again, this isn't far from you at all.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Congrats!
> 
> La Torre? Do you mean Torre de la Horadada?? I've only ever driven past Balsicas on my way to Murcia City so cannot comment on what the town is like.
> 
> San Javier/Murcia airport is minutes away, enjoy the morning displays of the Spanish Air Force, this airport is a military one although commercial flights do operate in the afternoons and evenings. Corvera is going to be home to the new airport, again, this isn't far from you at all.


hi hun is this a bad thing on the morning displays are you refering to noise as i dont wont to be to close to the airport lol . the place is inbetween balsicas and roldon , la torre is where kings collage is well so i been told ... ... we didnt wont to put you in a situation so thought it best we still look hun


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol don't worry!! 

I wouldn't say there is a lot of noise, I love watching the fighter jets dashing around the skies, its quite something to watch!

As for the commerical flights, you're not under a flight path as the planes generally tend to fly down the coast and approach land from the sea over the Mar Menor (Little Sea, you'll understand once you see it!)

I think you're in Torre Pacheco (see map below); again, I've only passed this place but I believe there are a few British expats dotted about there. You're also not far from the ancient port of Cartagena, PLEASE visit this city, its absolutely amazing! 

murcia - Google Maps

PS there is a fantastic shopping centre 2kms outside of Cartagena off the AP7 motorway, its called Parque Mediterraneo, don't miss out on this place too, as well as shopping, there is a cinema and I belive a bowling alley. The films are in Spanish but it's a great way of learning the lingo! Also, try Dora the Explora books for learning Spanish as it comes in English/Spanish. If you require more info on Cartagena, let me know as I have a very famous literary friend living there!


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Lol don't worry!!
> 
> I wouldn't say there is a lot of noise, I love watching the fighter jets dashing around the skies, its quite something to watch!
> 
> ...


 coooooooool thought the airplanes were going to be a bother my boys will love them and the hubby .. were all excited .. yes you got the right place do you think its out the way but not to out the way of tourist area .. looking forward to the big change .... whos the famous person any one id no or spanish famous lol ... and how far would you say the drive would be to cartagena from latorre .. ... we will try any way to learn the lingo my children went to france for 2 weeks and picked up lots i was amased so hopefully they will absorb it quike they will probably be teaching me


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Torre Pacheco is minutes from the motorways so although you'll enjoy peaceful surroundings, all the tourist area's are 15 min max drive. The drive to Cartagena is approx 20 mins, the motorway is lovely, hardly any traffic and a pleasure to drive on.

My friend is Fiona Pitt-Kethley, she's famous for her racy books and poetry!  Fiona has a wealth of knowledge of Cartagena, I can put you in touch with her if you need any info.
Fiona Pitt-Kethley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for learning the lingo, I'd recommend those new to Spanish to buy childrens books (there is an English bookshop at the Dos Mares shopping all, approx 10 minute drive from Torre Pacheca) If you want to take learning in a classroom, I have another friend who is very well know and respected amongst Expats and Spaniards alike, she runs a language school in San Pedro del Pinatar; again, this approx 10 minutes drive away. She offers courses to beginners and is a very patient teacher! 
http://www.croninlanguages.com/

If you require further info, let me know.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Torre Pacheco is minutes from the motorways so although you'll enjoy peaceful surroundings, all the tourist area's are 15 min max drive. The drive to Cartagena is approx 20 mins, the motorway is lovely, hardly any traffic and a pleasure to drive on.
> 
> My friend is Fiona Pitt-Kethley, she's famous for her racy books and poetry!  Fiona has a wealth of knowledge of Cartagena, I can put you in touch with her if you need any info.
> Fiona Pitt-Kethley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


hi and thankyou you have been very kind and very helpfull i have saved those links and am very gratefull , u are a shining star .. kind regards hayley


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

